
Can you know too much about your organisation? - devdas
https://hbr.org/2019/12/can-you-know-too-much-about-your-organization
======
antasvara
Not sure how to feel about this. On the one hand, this seems intuitive;
learning that your work is less useful than you thought would give a worker
less job satisfaction. This would explain the career changes that occurred
directly after the study. However, this could also be seen as evidence that
_more_ managers should be made aware of the company's full operations, as it
could lead to increased manager-initiated changes.

At the end of the day, managers are incentivized to prioritize their own team
or part of the organization over pushing for organizational change. Is it
possible that this would cease to be an issue if managers were encouraged to
try and suggest changes, without it impacting their professional status?
Because as it currently stands, pushing for a radical new project means
risking your own job if it goes poorly.

